# Everquest Landmark geht in die nächste Runde. Hier einige Infos.



## Sunjy (3. Dezember 2014)

*Everquest Landmark geht in die nächste Runde. Hier einige Infos.*

Grüße

Da über Landmark und Everquest next sehr wenig öffentlich ist wollte ich mal kurz über die neuerungen diesen Monats berichten.


Bisher war die Alpha und Closed Beta ja sehr stumpf... alles spielte sich auf den Claims ( eigenen Grundstücken ) ab und mann fand sehr selten mal kontakt zu anderen Spielern.


Diese und nächste woche kommen aber einige veränderungen die ich wie ich finde es lohnenswert machen wieder mal in Landmark reinzuschauen.


Die letzten änderungen betrafen die Performance und es wurden SLI und Crossfire support implenentiert. (hab ich auch getestet und funktioniert beides sehr gut.) Auch die CPU auslastung wurde etwas verbessert auch wenn immernoch nicht zufriedenstellend für das entprodukt.


Nun aber das Wichtigste. Die nächsten 2 Wochen werden Patches kommen die das Kampfsystem verbessern. Händler einfügen und worauf die meisten gewartet haben NPC Monster werden vorhanden sein. Auch neue Biome (Länder) mit Herbst Ozean und Winter Optik kommen ins Game. Händler und besseres Interface sollen noch kommen.


Ich hoffe das viele bei Everquest Landmark mal vorbeischauen um so einen vorgeschmack auf das von vielen erwartetet Everquest Next bekommen.

Falls jemand lust bekommt würden wir uns sehr freuen wenn ihr im Deutschen Everquext Next/landmark forum mal vorbeischaut. 

www.eq-next.de 

Hier werden alle Infos gepostet und über vieles Diskutiert. 

Gruß Sunjy


----------

